# Jayda's CD



## Gunnermom (Feb 4, 2005)

So I got a CD on my girl, Jayda. She is almost 2 years old and we did it in 4 trials. She had a 194.5, 191, and 188.5. Oh, and one NQ in there (Agilegsds witnessed that one) - she was airscenting something at that trial. OH well. My first title ever and she really is a nice working dog. Only bad thing was the last trial with the 188.5 was our worst performance and it was on our club grounds for everyone to see. 

Now I can focus on agility and maybe some Open......


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congrats to you and Jayda!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!!


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Hi Sandy and Congratulations!!!!!

I was so glad I was able to see you both at the Waukesha trial. As I mentioned then, she looked great in the ring and works beautifully. So she got up during the sits, no big deal. I would take an NQ like that any day for a GSD that works so nicely. 

What a lovely legacy for her mother.









I look forward to hearing many more brags from you!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations... you should be very proud.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Good for you Sandy and Jayda! Maybe I'll run into you at some trials!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!!!! Congrats to you guys!

Obedience is not easy by any stretch so be proud of yourselves.


----------



## Gunnermom (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone, it was exciting. My first title, and those are pretty decent scores. She is fun to work with.

Sandy, it was great to see you again too. I saw Jackie later that day also in Waukesha. Thanks for the compliment, but the time you saw Jayda NQ was probably her worst performance. The weekend she Titled, 3 of her siblings all got two legs toward the CD, that's a nice legacy for her mom. I missed you at our agility trial (I was gate steward for the excellent ring)

Hopefully, the next Bragg will be for agility. I'll probably see you around a little more often if we continue competing. Maybe even meet Trish as some point too at a trial (it is fun to meet people off the board).


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

You have to let me know-we may end up at the same trial...It looks like I won't be entering anything until this winter









Congrats again!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Congrats. It is very exciting to get your 1st title.


----------



## Little_Raven (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Shannon, great to see you are on the board. Look forward to hearing about you and Raven.


----------



## tawnyhillshepherds (Mar 30, 2008)

Good for you and those are very nice scores. Congrats!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------

